# Jujuy, Argentina



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

[/URL]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## izanokk (May 7, 2009)

Lindas fotos. Gracias por subirlas.


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice pics....kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed very nice photos and from this town in Argentina


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ikops (Jun 12, 2008)

Some Argentinean cities look like they could use some fresh paint.


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

ikops said:


> Some Argentinean cities look like they could use some fresh paint.


Is moisture in some are as of the country it rains a lot and it deteriorates the condition of buildings


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## drowningman666 (Nov 5, 2007)

Joseph85 said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


oh man, IMHO it looks hideous


----------



## Jhoze (Jul 18, 2008)

Pésima selección de fotos Joseph85, te invito a que hagas una selección por lo menos de ángulos y no pongas por poner simplemente, no me gusta para nada que hayas abierto esto en el foro internacional, ¿es una campaña de desprestigio de tu parte? además el título hace referencia a toda la Provincia de Jujuy y subiste fotos de una sola ciudad.
Mal, muy mal!!!!


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Jhoze said:


> Pésima selección de fotos Joseph85, te invito a que hagas una selección por lo menos de ángulos y no pongas por poner simplemente, no me gusta para nada que hayas abierto esto en el foro internacional, ¿es una campaña de desprestigio de tu parte? además el título hace referencia a toda la Provincia de Jujuy y subiste fotos de una sola ciudad.
> Mal, muy mal!!!!


Son fotos de la ciudad tal cual, que ciudad es perfecta? ninguna, siempre alguna tendra algun aspecto a mejorar, sea urbano, de infraestructura o de cualquier indole, no me tenes que invitar a nada, asi es la ciudad y punto, en algun lugar dice provincia de Jujuy?


----------



## Jhoze (Jul 18, 2008)

No, así es la ciudad a través del lente de tu cámara, no me parece justo que abras en el foro internacional algo con tan mal gusto, ya que muchas fotos no muestran nada, apuntas hacia una medianera. 
Dice Jujuy, por si no sabés es una PROVINCIA, la ciudad es San Salvador. 
Y si quiero te invito a que borres estas fotos decadentes.


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Que onda este caudillo? te guste o no el hilo quedara abierto.


----------



## izanokk (May 7, 2009)

Joseph85 said:


> Que onda este caudillo? te guste o no el hilo quedara abierto.


No hagas caso, gracias por tus fotos y cuando tengas mas por favor compartilas.


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again very nice photos from Jujuy


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## izanokk (May 7, 2009)

Estan buenas las fotos, esta ultima ya tiene un tiempo, porque junto a la Galeria Annuar hicieron otra galeria que se llama Casa Gamez


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

This city has nice architecture.


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Interesting, very nice photos from Jujuy


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## izanokk (May 7, 2009)

En esta ultima foto se ven dos locales que pertenecen a la ampliación del shopping, hasta donde tengo entendido y por lo que me dijeron ahi estan por poner un cafe M, pero como no lo tengo confirmado no digo mucho mas que eso.


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------

